# 99 Sentra Grill and Headlights



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well i've been looking around and i really like the grill and headlights on the 99 sentra, i was just curious on 2 things, 1 Will they bolt right up to a 95 sentra, and 2 where can i find them to buy? I've looked on ebay but i only found 1 headlight for sale and i prefer the buy it now stuff. Also would it look weird or would i have to get a different bumper as well?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

well as far as the headlights go, you can get a pretty much exact thing from www.liuspeedtuning.com










As far as the grille goes, I'm not sure I'm not a fan of it at all but I think someone sells a Carbon Fiber replica of it.

and if your wanting new you can always go to your nissan dealership.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> well as far as the headlights go, you can get a pretty much exact thing from www.liuspeedtuning.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN YOUR HEADLIGHTS!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^ huh?
the ones on his car.. 
on the left are stocks
on the right are crystals


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> ^ huh?
> the ones on his car..
> on the left are stocks
> on the right are crystals


Thanks, I took this pic to show the differnce between the 2. Then installed the other crystal.

This better?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Thanks, I took this pic to show the differnce between the 2. Then installed the other crystal.
> 
> This better?




The left headlight is cocked down on the side sitting next to the grill. Adjust it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> The left headlight is cocked down on the side sitting next to the grill. Adjust it.


older pic, I took those right after installation. I really need to update my CD site with new pics.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

98 sentra grille list:

http://search.ebay.com/98-sentra-grille_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8

Omega, you've got a pm coming your way.


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

well actually there's a difference on the 99, it has a cut out on the very bottom of the headlights and makes the grill stand out a bit more i think.










See on the corners how they're cut out, i like that look a lot better than what is on mine.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can always call around your local junk/salvage yards, and see if they have one you can pick off. If not there is always Nissan only wreckers. Or Auto gator, or car-par.com.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

junk yards rule


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

www.importfriend.com has the 99 grill but it is carbon fiber, really slick.

as for the headlights, i love mine but i could do with out the "nipples" on them.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> www.importfriend.com has the 99 grill but it is carbon fiber, really slick.
> 
> as for the headlights, i love mine but i could do with out the "nipples" on them.



Here we go again with the "nipples", man pete, this is a nissan forum....ummm, do you have any pics of them???? :cheers:


----------

